# Show me your Workshop



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

I can not move forward on my layout until I rebuild my workshop. For years I have used a stand-up table with some shelving next to it. I like to stand up and repair trains but I am trying to move into building scenery and standing up is too strenuous on my back. (Maybe it's just me getting older.) But to build a scenic structure I need to sit down and spend time thinking and tinkering. Below are pictures of what I have for my workshop and more pictures of my tear down. I have a space which is 9 feet long by 5 feet deep. I work in my stone basement which is a 135 years old. It is dry and I dehumidify it.

I am thinking of building a 5 foot stand-up work table and place a 4 foot desk next to it.

I would appreciate any advice or pictures of what you all have done for your work shop.

I hope these pictures show up. If not - give me a little help on that too. Thanks!!!


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

What type of work are planning to? Will you be repairing your trains or just working scenery?


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Wild Cat - I will be doing both repairing and maintaining trains and building scenery. Scratch buildings, vignettes, etc


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh, Wow. Wood, that is a NICE workshop. Love the light hanging over the workbench!!!

You saw mine, but it was cleaned up when you visited, I think. This is it at this moment, typical of it when I am in the middle of a project, as I am right now . . .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Mine was just cleaned up. This is mostly for detail work, I go down to the larger workshop in the basement for heavier work, that's where the bandsaw, drill press, grinding wheel, etc. are.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Ah Geez, that is embarrassing me, it is so neat with everything in its place. I feel like such a slob (but not enough to go straighten up mine).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Mine gets closer to yours when I'm in the middle of a project. When I can't find anything on the bench, or there's no room for what I'm working on, I stop and clean it up and start over.

You'll notice there's a little pile of junk on the left, there's usually a similar pile there. As projects complete, there's always a bunch of spare parts, eventually they find their way into the bins below the bench for future use.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi John, Thanks for the picture. You have a great reputation in electronics and the repair thereof. I recently attempted to repair my Lionel Station sounds system and I want to improve my skills in that field. I had thought about getting a DC & AC transformer installed into my work space. Would you mind sharing what items you have amassed on that middle shelf. Give me a left to right name on each unit and any other info you deem important. Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Wood, much of the stuff on the equipment shelf would probably not be all that useful to most folks unless you were developing electronic equipment, however some of it certainly would be. Of course, there's lot's of other stuff in equipment drawers, thermal probe, strobe tach, L/C meter, etc.

Let's see, left to right...


Wavetek sweep/triggered Voltage Controlled Generator. Generates various waveforms and has a sweep function to vary the frequency and/or amplitude of the output.
HP Frequency counter.
Lionel TMCC BASE1.
Lionel 1033 Transformer.
Fluke True RMS 4.5 digit DVM.
Home build 0-20VDC 2A power supply
HP 0-40VDC 1.5A power supply
HP function generator

Not on the bench is the ATTEN digital storage 'scope that I dig out when I really need to see what is going on.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks John, You're right, I don't even know what half of those items do. But, I appreciate your information and will remember to call you when I'm deep in the dodo with an electronic issue.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Man , nice and clean compared to mine! So I cant share, I got a lot of other non related tools on my backbench. I usually fix my trains on an unfinished spot right on my layout. I multitask, run and fix trains at the same time


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

A week without running trains ain't nice. And after a busy work and family week I was able to make some progress on my work space. The back wall is finished. Pointed the stone work, rebuilt the window shelf, installed wall board, added plenty of electricity, and painted everything. 

Now it is on to the work bench. I have decided to stick with my 5' wide 2' deep and 42" high work bench. I am going to use 1/8" rolled steel for the top over a 2'x4' area and leave 1' for my parts containers and shelving. I will also get two 5'x8" shelves above the bench and one 5'x12" shelf below the bench.

Next will be a 4' desk adjacent to the work bench where I can sit down and work on scenery. My desire for this is because I want to start making scenic subjects on a module. Build them on my desk and then transfer them on to the layout. I will not make the desk, I ordered one on the internet because it was exactly what I was looking for. Hopefully it will not take to long to arrive. 

Below is my progress. It may not look like much but there was a lot of work to make this happen....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Progress, that's what counts!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Actually, it looks like quite a bit of work, Wood. Looks good, too!


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's my last Bat Cave, abandoned about 5 years ago.

Here's the Bat Bench, in it's usual disarray. At that time, I was more a Slot Car guy, and, actually ran a Slot Car manufacturing parts company, BWA Slot Car Products. I manufactured Aluminum wheels, and, Resin inserts (different spoke styles) for them and, a few other bits and pieces. If you type BWA slot car into Google, you will find me all over the place.











G Scale loco in the shops for some heavy duty repair work, it got banged about pretty good in shipping, despite a very substantial factory shipping crate.











This is the BAT lathe, Bat Press, and, Bat Shaper.











Bat Mill, an American Clausing. Excellent machine.











And, some obligatory Bat Guano. Lot of live steam stuff in there.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow, BWA, I can tell you have a lot of fun!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

OMG That is a bat and a half cave!!! Please post your projects, you clearly have a ton of skill sets. I have thought about slot cars as a compliment to the train layout. Streets is the preferred O gauge vehicle system, but why couldn't slots also work? It would be just a matter of gearing and sizing.

Back to the cave. You have the equipment to do some very interesting tooling on model trains. I'd enjoy seeing some of that and how you accomplished it.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

I googled you - Al, that is really nice stuff. Are they all 1/32nd? That would be way to large for our layouts.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Radon to be found in the lower levels sometimes?*

With the work shops in the basements and the lower levels. Is anyone here or aware of
Radon levels? It has an accumulative effect over the years, similar to smoking. I have a test
kit from the hardware store. Or is it more prudent to hire a service for radon detection?
Thank you for your replies. Regard's,tr1
I'm sorry, I did not mean to, or I inadvertently answered in th "O"-scale forum. I'm just so proud of my work area. I'll have to post it in the h.o. section sometime


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks, yes, I do mostly 1/32 scale, and, some 1/24 scale. 

1/43 scale, though, slightly larger than O scale, fits in very well, since, we're all mostly about Toy Trains here. Exact scale not being a really big issue.

Just Google 1/43 slot car, and, you will find lots of ideas and choices.

I'd go with the Radon kit, they apparently work. If they signal something, call the experts for advice on what to do.

I was just standing in my shed, when Mr. Pig farmer went by spraying clouds of Monsanto poison on his corn fields, I think Radon is the least of my worries........

Haven't seen a Bee all summer.... hwell:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a ridiculous workshop, way too many toys!  That is an amazing collection.


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's Bat Cave II, not nearly as cool (all the big machinery is in the shed in pieces from the move to the country 5 years ago), but, a lot more Train orientated.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

> I was just standing in my shed, when Mr. Pig farmer went by spraying clouds of Monsanto poison on his corn fields, I think Radon is the least of my worries........
> 
> Haven't seen a Bee all summer....


I tend to agree with that assessment. 

1:43 is a very acceptable size and I did google and was surprised at the variety of vehicles and track. I think I am going to experiment. I have to think about the speed and control dynamics of fitting this into my layout. But, no better way than to order a set and do some playing. I have a ton of grandchildren and if it doesn't work, it won't go to waste.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

You clearly don't need a layout, you have all the fun you want in the shop.....


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

tr1 said:


> I'm just so proud of my work area, I'll just have to post it in the h.o. section sometime.


TR1 - I would still like to see your work area, particularly if you are proud of it. A space to work is important and it doesn't make any difference to me what gauge you work on.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Wood said:


> TR1 -
> 
> . . . . A space to work is important and it doesn't make any difference . . .


My wife maintains that my workshop is the main part of my train-room, because "You are always in there, never out with the trains." This is not strictly true, its about 50.50 actually, but I'm in there a lot." 

I'd love to have the space for a full set of metal-working tools like a good lathe, milling machine, etc., but it won't happen. I can barely get my triumvirate of necessary tools (band-saw, drill press, bench belt/disc sander to fit: I have to move two to the back when I move one forward to use it now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's why my band saw, drill press, grinder, and polisher are down in the basement workshop.


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

*My Humble Workshop*

Here is my humble little workshop where all good things happen (sometimes not) but sooner or later it get fixed or made.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like a pretty nice place to work, and very organized as well!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

*My Humble Workshop*

WildcatRR - That is one nice shop!!! Thank you so much for sharing the photos. I always wanted one of those rivet presses but simply could not justify the expense. I like the dremel press too. I like the wire spool holder and, how great is that test stand with all of your complete outputs and controllers. You might call it humble but, I call it awesome. I learned a lot from your pictures. Thank you!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

WildcatRR - I just noticed you live in Warwick, RI. I live in Newport. Maybe one day we could get together....


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

*My Workshop*

Thank you. A lot of the ideas I used came from the great members of this forum and I am thankful to the members that take time to answer and make suggestions to help other members.


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

*Fellow Rhode Islander*

Hey Wood, that would be great. It's hard to find fellow RI people to talk about trains and such. I wish we could find others interested in o gauge or S gauge trains in our state. Think of the fun we could have. We must get together soon, after all we are the smallest state. lol


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

*Progress*

A little more time this week and I have made progress. The first picture below show the frame work for the stand up work bench. The second shows the completed bench with the steel decking attached. 

The shape is a small L 5' accross the back and 24" deep in the middle the far left is a storage space which is 1' wide and 38" long. I have a tendency to over build. it is made out of pressure treated 2x4s and covered with 5/8" in ply and then topped with 1/8" rolled steel. It is very permanent and stable. I still have to put up shelves and get my stuff organized. The work desk has arrived and I hope to have this whole project completed by the end of the week.


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

*Workshop*

Looking good Wood. You can never overbuild as the foundation is what hold everything together. Keep up the good work. Looks great.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's moving right along, looks great!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

The desk arrived, installed and assembled. I like it! It is 4' wide by 2' deep and 30" high. Narrow top drawer to store the computer keypad and two side drawers for odds and ends. Shelves are the Saturday job and Sunday I hope to build a window box set of shelves to store my scenery supplies above the desk.

Things are good - I can see an end to this project. The work bench is a mess which is the way it is supposed to be. Soon the supplies will all be up and then I can clean the layout so I can run the trains. I haven't run them because of the dust from repointing the stone walls. I need to give the track a good cleaning and dust off all my units.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking good!


This is the most used space on my workbench.

Sometimes you need to work close to the old eyes.


The top of the vice is 48" from the floor.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

I totally understand. I made mine 42" for the same reason.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*work bench*

this is my tinker table.:smokin: nothin fancy, but it serves to keep the trains runnin'


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool......trains in the kitchen? :thumbsup:


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

*Workshop*

A good tinker spot is good place to get things done. Keep them running!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Randy, That is an interesting location for your tinker spot. I haven't seen a kitchen layout before. But, if it works for you, it's perfect for all of us. It looks like a good work setup. Solid soldering equipment and a good little painting blind. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*tinker table*

this was a former upstairs apartment in our house. when the last tenant almost burned the house down, going to bed with a frying pan on the stove, we decided to move the layout up here.
wife made a craft-sewing room and i took 2 rooms for train. left sink and cabinets, figure they'd be handy.
and so, there you have it:laugh:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

*Kitchen or wherever*

I siometimes set up "temporarily" in the bathroom off my trainroom. Once a nice bathroom when the attic was a small apartment for my youngest boy, half of it went for layout space and the rest it now shows considerable "wear" from being the scene or many brush cleanings and such over the years.

Anyway, I put a flat board over the sink as a workspace and a stool in front to sit and work. The bright lights and vanity mirror make it a perfect place to work on weathering, as you can see in the photo below. I'm working my way through all twelve Menard's UP weathered boxcars. They are a bit too uniformly weathered, so I am painting the roofs (to breakup the "zebra effect" of the weathering) and touching up some, etc. with weathering powder so they look a bit different from one another. 









My ONE JOKE OF THE DAY (I promise): I've left it set up like this for a couple of weeks now, and my wife observed/complained that it was a terrible place to work like this. I objected, saying . . . are you ready for this?

Why do you think they call in a _powder room?_


----------



## mikew (Jun 19, 2015)

Great weathering Lee!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

*Finished!!!!!*

Ok, Below is a picture of my finished work space. I have a stand up work bench 5'x24" (which is also now stool height) and a 4'X24" scenery desk. (It easily substitutes for posting on this forum, hahaha.) I installed 11'X8" of work bench shelving and 9'x10" of desk shelving. I also have space for 9 more feet of lower bench shelving but I'm done with this for now.

I want to thank everyone for sharing their space. I picked up tips from many of the photos. I even met a fellow RI who wants to share some "Train talk" in the future.

So, back to the trains. I need to clean my track and get ready for the grandchildren invasion tomorrow which I am happily looking forward to.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

FINISHED!!!!!

not yet! you need to cover it with *junk:hah:*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks good, still love the lighting.


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

*Workshop*

Looks great. A nice spot to work on things in comfort. All you need to do now is fill it up with things to do. lol Great job.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

> John said - "still love the lighting."


John, What you don't see is an ice cold refrigerator directly behind me. I'll keep a cold one for you!!

Harry and Randy, don't worry I've got plenty of junk and projects to work on. I wanted this desk so I could begin work on my 46" Kober building front. I'll start a new post when I begin.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll be right over!


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

*My work shop organized*

Well, it took about three days to accomplish, but I finally got the workshop cleaned. Here are some photos; I'll be keeping these on file to remind myself what it's supposed to look like, because it won't stay this way for too long. My son sold his quad, so that's out of the picture if you don't mind the pun! 
The cabinets were acquired free of charge from some friends who were remodeling their kitchen The bins at the back of the shop house the various loads I make. These take up a lot of space. I'd like to have a small metal shed across the alley near our garden for all my loads and materials for making them.
The island work surface is hinged in the middle, and on wheels; it converts from a two foot by eight foot configuration to a four foot by four foot table. The height is set to the top of the table saw for ripping long pieces of material. The Island is the main work surface. All types of projects are done there. My oldest son prepares his game, assembles his fishing lures and jigs, and works on his rifles. It is where I make all the loads as well. It can be moved anywhere in the shop, but it stays mainly in the center under additional lighting.
The attic above the shop extends over the covered patio and provides a ton of storage space. 
Don


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

nice shop. keeping them that clean sure can be a booger. I know mine are always a mess.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks Randy. 
Don


----------



## Bdobson45 (Dec 5, 2012)

*My corner of the room*

Always a mess with a lot going on


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice shop. It is especially nice to see the varied use of tools. From the old to the new. We share a lot of different power tools, the exact same model band saw and Jet planer. My other hobby is furniture building which I enjoy tremendously. It never stays neat until the project is done, then it gets the put it back together again treatment. Work spaces and the kitchen are my favorite spots in my home.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Wood said:


> Nice shop. It is especially nice to see the varied use of tools. From the old to the new. We share a lot of different power tools, the exact same model band saw and Jet planer. My other hobby is furniture building which I enjoy tremendously. It never stays neat until the project is done, then it gets the put it back together again treatment. Work spaces and the kitchen are my favorite spots in my home.


Thanks Wood. Seems like it only takes a few hours to produce the effects of a EF 5 tornado, and days to clean it up! Most of the machines were given to me. I have another small band saw, table saw, and hand tools in the attic. There is also a portable compressor in the end base cabinet in the work island.
Don


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

This is the bench for train work...


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice shop MOVL
Don


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't have any new pictures of my shop, but these will give you an idea. They were taken the last time that I was working on one of my blocks of my town of Spencer. 
























Art


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Art, great space compete with roller cart and paper towel holder. I gotta get me one of those.

Workshops really give us the space to flesh out our projects. For a long time I built in place. It was tough because my tools would get lost, all over the table or under it and too much time was spent finding things. It's nice to have supplies where you can find them. Your shop accomplishs all that. I don't have that much space but it is nice.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Very nice shop Art, well organized and clean. Our multi use facility doesn't stay clean and organized for long. 
Don


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Wood said:


> Thanks John, You're right, I don't even know what half of those items do. But, I appreciate your information and will remember to call you when I'm deep in the dodo with an electronic issue.


I'm with you Wood. I have no idea what those are but in my case ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Art; I remember seeing photos of your workshop on the other forum & it being completely clean & organized. All I can say is wow.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Wood; great post. I just found it. Nice job on the work area. When I get back I'll get over there to see everything in person.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Spence said:


> Wood; great post. I just found it. Nice job on the work area. When I get back I'll get over there to see everything in person.


Hi Spence, I would sure enjoy a visit from you all. We had a great time when we got together last year and I look forward to you and Suzanne (I think that's right????  ) coming to Newport.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello my friend I love all you machine shop machines and tools and slotcars and trains and other things. I worked at Ford Motor company for 38 years as a toolmaker so I guess that is why I love all the machine tools me I love Marx trains my favorite trains. I also played with slot cars when I was young they are cool too 1/24 scale slot cars they were fun too. Thanks longbow57ca. Have a great day.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

*Thank You*

This thread was obviously just what I needed. Seeing these pics inspired me to get up and get my shop cleaned up and running again.

Small backstory. 4 years ago I had a near fatal heart attack. That put me out of work for awhile. But, with a wife, three kids (plus three more in child support), 2 vehicles, 4 animals, and a house.....not working was not an option. So, as soon as I was able, I took the only tools I had, a circular saw and a palm sander, trash picked some furniture, took it home and fixed it up and sold it. That started a passion for woodworking. Long story short, it took me three years to build this shop up starting with 2 tools and absolutely NO MONEY. Without much conceit, I can honestly say, I am very proud of my shop. Pure dedication and passion built it. Here are some pics;

















This is my newest addition(above): I set this up as my train station (pun intended)


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Very nice and well organized shop. Glad you're OK now, and I admire your dedication, commitment and perseverance. I wish I could keep my shop as clean and organized. Photos of my shop are posted somewhere above.
Don


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you Don. I am glad to still be here, I wasn't for 2 minutes, but thanks to the skill and knowledge of MedicWest, I made it to the hospital, and still here.
You made me chuckle with the clean and organized. It only looks this good because I just cleaned it. I am a project hoarder. I throw out large nets and just scoop up all projects that get in my path......next thing I know I have three truck loads going to the dump with projects that showed up, but never left.......like kids.....
I saw your shop. Well equipped. With the years of tool collecting I see in your shop, I would bet not much couldn't get done in there. And your clamps!! Heaven! There is a saying among woodworkers, "You can never have too many clamps".


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

You sure have that right about clamps! I have more in the storage area above the shop. Also, on my work table, which is on wheels, and folds in half from a 2X8 foot work area to a 4X4 table, I have one inch holes drilled in various locations to accept dowels to brace projects against for sanding or clamping. The edge over hangs all the way around, again, for clamping. My current project is restoring a concrete switchman shanty for our local preservation society, so once again, the shop is full and cluttered. My crates of various hopper loads are taking up space, as are my son's bee boxes. Maybe us clutter kings should post regular photos of the current condition of our work spaces!
Don


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Maybe we should. Our shops are like photoshoped models in these pics......maybe we should show them without makeup sometime.
Yes, the holes. In woodworking we call those bench dogs.
I would absolutely LOVE to work with a local preservation society. But here in Vegas, even preservation societies are more like corporations. Must be known, established, and although I may have as deep of pockets as anyone else, they are empty.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Here are some recent pics of the shop. This is after as little clean up. There were/are several projects going at the same time. I was selling some items at our school yard sale/craft show, so I made a few items fro architectural pieces I save. My son has more bee boxes stored in the shop, and I am now working on the sashes for the window frames I made for the switchman's shanty I'm restoring. I will be adding more pics to the restoration project thread in North American Trains, and a link to a newspaper article a friend did on the progress to date.
Don


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Awesome!! That shanty is hella cool.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Don F and VegasF your shops are clearly capable of much more then model train repair and scenery building. Good tools and well worn table tops means lots of accomplishments.

This thread has grown with important comments and pictures of how members work to support their interest in this hobby. I have learned so much.

I am posting an update of my work space which is how I started this thread. In the first picture you will note - sure enough the space became filled and messy but it has been so important in my ability to advance my layout. 

In the second picture you will see a space where it was necessary to replace my main sewer line and it gave me the opportunity to clear out another wall. Our old washing machine, dryer and deep sink are located here. They still work and I use them for cleaning some of my rags etc. It was a perfect location for my scenery materials. So I hung some shelves above the washer and dryer and cleared the tops to use as a work bench. One more able work space!

Thanks everyone for all your input.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Are the engine and tender waiting their turn in the washing machine?!. Nice work space.
Don


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

> Don F posted: Are the engine and tender waiting their turn in the washing machine?!.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey, it must be a clean running locomotive.......


----------

